# Low cost filter media



## Onoma1 (29 Sep 2018)

I have just bought a Hydor 30 external pump on ebay. It's arrived without media (my fault I should have read the very small print in the advert). 

New media for the pump is priced at about 10 pounds a piece. Which takes the price of getting it up and running beyond the price of a new pump.

Does anyone have any suggestions for low cost filter alternatives?

Yes I do feel an absolute idiot...and yes caveat emptor and all that!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 Sep 2018)

Anything porous that doesn't restrict flow too much. Bio capacity takes a back seat to filter throughput on a planted tank as the plants do most of the biological heavy lifting. Just buy some sponges or bathroom scrunches. Drop the scrunches straight in and cot the sponges up into smaller squares would be an efficient enough cost effective solution.


----------



## Millns84 (29 Sep 2018)

Alfagrog is dirt cheap and is a pretty good bio media. That being said, if your tank has plenty of plants then you could just fill the filter with sponges and all will be well.


----------



## Oldguy (10 Oct 2018)

Porous clay balls from a hydroponic shop. They are about the size of garden peas to moth balls. Get the ones that sink. Use a pre-filter on the intake its saves a lot of time.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Oct 2018)

Hi all,





Millns84 said:


> Alfagrog is dirt cheap and is a pretty good bio media


The <"late Bob Marklew"> (Bristol Plec breeder extraordinaire) was an alfagrog user, and by far the best aquarist I've ever met.  





Oldguy said:


> Porous clay balls from a hydroponic shop......Use a pre-filter on the intake its saves a lot of time.


I'm a <"hydroleca">  and <"intake sponge"> fan as well. 

cheers Darrel


----------

